# Need a laptop in range of 45k



## Abhidnya (Mar 28, 2012)

Hello all,

I need a laptop in range of 45K. I m doing a job in software company. I'll b using this laptop for programming and entertainment purpose. Mostly I'l b using Myeclipse, oracle, sql server like softwares. So pls suggest me some. 

1.size preferred=14 to 16 inch
2.Likes for brand-Dell/HP/sony
3.Good battery life- Atleast 3 hrs
4.Preferred OS- windows7
5.Preferred processor- Mostly Intel i5(i3 wil also do)
6.Preferred memory- Atleast 500gb
7.Preferred RAM- Atleast 4 gb
MOST IMPORATANT I WANT LAPTOP WHICH WIL B HAVING LESS ISSUES LIKE HEATING PROBLEM N ALL


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

have a look at Asus X53 Series X53SC-SX536D

Or can even have a look at Sony VAIO E Series VPCEG3AEN, there is 15.5" model also but that costs around 45k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 28, 2012)

Lenovo Y570 is also a gr8 buy.. good in performance and display is also better


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 28, 2012)

I have heard a lot of issues about Lenovo and have also experienced so I suggest you not to go for it


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

yes, same here avoid Lenevo,

One of mine friend had visited the servicing center 2 times in a month, in a span of 15 days from the date of purchase.
Issue :- Always over heating & suddenly stops responding after uses of 1hr or so,required to take out the battery & again start the operation after 20-30mins...

At the servicing center almost 12 users were facing the same issue, and every ones laptop was hardly a month old...


----------



## Abhidnya (Mar 29, 2012)

Hi,

Not interested in lenovo. I never heard of Asus. Is it good?

Also i seen HP Pavilion dv6-6155tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QG478PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products this? i liked this model. Any comment on this?


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

Abhidnya said:


> Hi,
> 
> Not interested in lenovo. I never heard of Asus. Is it good?
> 
> Also i seen HP Pavilion dv6-6155tx Entertainment Notebook PC (QG478PA) specifications - HP Products for Home and Home Office products this? i liked this model. Any comment on this?



yeah, its nyc choice no doubt


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Mar 29, 2012)

^^yeah asus is good.. bt somewhere it lacks is in build quality.. and if u consider performance and VFM.. its gr8 to have asus laptop..


----------



## sc3n3l0v3r (Mar 29, 2012)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> ^^yeah asus is good.. bt somewhere it lacks is in build quality.. and if u consider performance and VFM.. its gr8 to have asus laptop..



the above laptop was of HP dude.... where Asus came from?
Still no offense


----------



## Abhidnya (Mar 29, 2012)

Ok...anyways seen some models.
1. Hp pavilion dv6-6174tx
2. Hp pavilion dv6-6155tx
3. Sony vaio VPCEH3AEN
4. Sony vaio VPCEH2BGN

Please can any1 review this models.asap. Bcs as.it is march ending i want to buy in 2 days. I think as per new budget prices gonna increase. So its urgent


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

Abhidnya said:


> Not interested in lenovo. I never heard of Asus. Is it good?



Asus laptops are good,they have got a very good build quality and also no heating issues and one gets very good config at low price.
I or I should say we have been suggesting Asus laptops to people here on TDF but I have heard many issues regarding the display so I suggest you to look out for Sony Laptops now as HP laptops also suffer from build quality issues and heating problems though I have heard that it has been resolved but still I doubt it.

Both the above listed Sony model are almost same just the difference is of screen size, so you decide that which screen size you want



Abhidnya said:


> 3. Sony vaio VPCEH3AEN



Just a small correction.
It is VPCE*G*3AEN


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

@OP - Go for *i7* if you can, will help you a lot in Oracle, especially *11g*.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

I think i5 will be enough.
Oracle 10g works fine on my old Dell with Core 2 Duo though I have not tried 11g


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

^Enterprise edition? I had earlier installed 11g but it significantly reduced my boot time by 5 mins. So, now back to 10g. Though it also made boot-up 1-2 mins slow.

My mate's i3 (Ist gen) vaio with 3GB used to take 30 mins to boot on 11g.  & 10 mins on 10g. 

By boot-up I mean full loading of all the process, not just desktop screen. Processes keep loading even after DWM loads.


----------



## Abhidnya (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks all for ur advice.
bt m in dilemna of sony or hp? which is better in terms of performance, customer service? please guide


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 30, 2012)

*@Dashing.sujay*- My core 2 Duo old dell Inspiron takes around 5mins to boot up, and there are a lot of other things also in my laptop, I don't know why your friends laptop takes such a long time.



Abhidnya said:


> Thanks all for ur advice.
> bt m in dilemna of sony or hp? which is better in terms of performance, customer service? please guide



Go with sony


----------



## dashing.sujay (Mar 30, 2012)

I know its surprising and shocking, but we were told same by our Oracle teacher that i3 will be a PITA and it is (on 11g). I have seen this. Even my lappi shows considerable performance drop. I don't know what the hell 11g does with windows.


----------



## aroraanant (Mar 31, 2012)

No one here uses 11g.
And as it is latest it will not be implemented in organizations soon


----------



## Abhidnya (Apr 1, 2012)

Hi frnds,

Finally i bought laptop
Sony Vaio VPCEH38FN...
1. i5-2450 processor 2.5 Ghz with turbo boost of3.1oGhz
2.Ram 4GB
3.500 GB hard disk
4.1GB Nvidia graphics


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 1, 2012)

Pics or you didn't buy.


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 2, 2012)

Abhidnya said:


> Hi frnds,
> 
> Finally i bought laptop
> Sony Vaio VPCEH38FN...
> ...



Congrats for your new purchase.
For how much did you bought it?


----------



## Abhidnya (Apr 7, 2012)

Thanks a lot.....and special thanks to all who helped me in taking laptop.

I bought it for 45000/- from vijay sales, Thane.

I want to upload laptop pics here, but unable to do so. Can any1 tel me hw to upload pic here?


----------



## dashing.sujay (Apr 9, 2012)

Abhidnya said:


> I want to upload laptop pics here, but unable to do so. Can any1 tel me hw to upload pic here?



Upload it to any image sharing site like imgur.com or imageshack.com and paste the BBcode here. Don't forget to resize the images before uploading.


----------



## Sankalp Tripathi (Apr 10, 2012)

is this a good buy? considering the range of 35k to 40 k ?
HP Pavilion DV6 Series DV6 6164TX Laptop: Flipkart.com: Compare, Review HP Notebook
or any other hp or samsung laptop ?


----------



## sarthak (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^ Please create a new thread and fill the questionnaire so we can give you proper advice according to your need


----------



## aroraanant (Apr 10, 2012)

^^^^
The OP has already bought a laptop, please read the full thread before posting


----------

